# Destination address disabled on Lyft



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

It seems Lyft has taken away the ability to see the destination on the app. Today in San Francisco, the rate for LyftLine was lowered, now this.

Screw lyft. I'll sign up for uber now.

Edit: look who just sent me a guaranteed email. After not working for the last 4 days, now I get a guarantee?? I see how this works. I bust my ass for 2 months and get nothing and when I'm not driving, now you decide to throw me a bone. Come on lyft......


----------



## K5UBER (Dec 10, 2014)

Again?


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Last week was mentioned to be a glitch by @lyft on twitter. This week, they've shelled out the same response, saying they'll notify the engineering team blah blah. 

It's been reported as hit or miss in different parts of the country


----------



## Bbt (Feb 16, 2016)

Its gone in OC for the last 2 days. Sucks. Might take a month or 12 off soon if this keeps up.


----------



## Dave91nu (Mar 28, 2016)

You guys think they're going to fix it? I hope so because it's annoying not knowing where you are going ahead of time.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I hope they fix it today, can't be driving blind on the weekend


----------



## Dave91nu (Mar 28, 2016)

Still not fixed. I'm driving in the city now. Only works with line rides.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Unacceptable.

I'm going UberXL full time.

(Missed Lyft request face)


----------



## rjokay (Mar 18, 2016)

Guess what? Not gonna be fixed. This is unacceptable. 
http://i.imgur.com/FHCkIw8.jpg


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Just text pax and ask destination. If they don't respond then cancel. If Lyft doesn't want their pax to have to answer that question constantly, they'll put it back in the app.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

In Boston that never really help anyways. It just told you the address, but not the city. One of the things I hate up here, is having names for address. There's the same named street in every town/city. 

I never use to get lost in Miami. 107 sw 86 ST...


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Just text pax and ask destination. If they don't respond then cancel. If Lyft doesn't want their pax to have to answer that question constantly, they'll put it back in the app.


Then you'll get that cancel email response saying how your "cancelation has gone up after making a call to the pax" email.

I don't get Lyft. Why was there no official word letting us know of the change? In what job does the boss change the terms of the way he directs work without giving a heads up?

(Edited: cancer to cancel..why would autocorrect do that?)


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Then you'll get that cancer email response saying how your "cancelation has gone up after making a call to the pax" email.


I've done it dozens of times and never received a warning from Lyft. I've also told pax to cancel dozens of times and never received anything. Strange.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Just text pax and ask destination. If they don't respond then cancel. If Lyft doesn't want their pax to have to answer that question constantly, they'll put it back in the app.


You have the option to text a Pax before they text you first? Here we can only call


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Can't you just text the number that's given for you to call? That's what I do.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Can't you just text the number that's given for you to call? That's what I do.


I'm learning something new...
I thought about it but when you do, doesn't your real cell number becomes available to the Pax?


----------



## Dave91nu (Mar 28, 2016)

Lyft is turning just like uber it's basically the same thing now with all the changes they recently have made. SMH


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Lyft is becoming a less busy Uber.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Very disappointed there wasn't even a notice.  Only Line rides show destination here in Seattle now. 
I always sing Lyft's praises to my customers and talk about how different it is from Uber....but it's getting more and more like Uber. Sad times.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Manotas said:


> I'm learning something new...
> I thought about it but when you do, doesn't your real cell number becomes available to the Pax?


No. They see it coming from the Lyft number


----------



## SoCalLyftGal (Apr 16, 2016)

With this new change, I absolutely don't see any benefit to driving Lyft anymore. With Uber (I'm not currently an Uber driver but just signed-up because of this), I heard you can ignore pings if it's too far away without risk of deactivation (not so with Lyft). Lyft seemed to have become the new Uber but worst since Lyft has a lot less ride requests than Uber. Tips? less than 1/10 tip at best. I absolutely see no reason to continue driving for them anymore and will be driving 100% for Uber instead.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

How if it's not through the app like in uber?


Flarpy said:


> No. They see it coming from the Lyft number


----------



## Dave91nu (Mar 28, 2016)

I agree. and for tips just get a tip box and put it in your car. A lot of drivers are are doing that


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Man that really blows that they took away the destination feature , I mean I get why they did it . Because people like me would cherry pick there last couple rides after the bar closed during surge to get a big fare . 
Oh well that just kind of blows that was a big plus to lyft compared to Uber . 
I noticed I still see the destination on Line . 

Ohh well


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

Uber/Lyft won't deactivate you if you don't accept pings but on Uber, you can get a "time out". I think Lyft got wise to drivers doing the old Uber cherry picking and decided to put a stop to it.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

ND379 said:


> How if it's not through the app like in uber?


It goes through the number that Lyft assigns and is masked somehow.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> No. They see it coming from the Lyft number


Cool. I will give it a try


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

This is such a terrible decision. 

In my area, pings from far away are common - 10-15 minutes being the normal pickup distance for requests. It's just a very sprawling area. 

I would take longer distance pings IF I saw from the destination that driving to them would be worthwhile. By removing this feature, I won't be going more than about 12 minutes away for a pickup - and I'm sure many drivers will have an even shorter pickup distance. 

So all the sprawling suburban neighborhoods will begin to get terrible service from lyft. I'm sure the pax will switch back to uber since there are uber cars all over the place & they won't be able to get a lyft


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> This is such a terrible decision.
> 
> In my area, pings from far away are common - 10-15 minutes being the normal pickup distance for requests. It's just a very sprawling area.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY GraySpinner. Lyft just shot themselves in the groin with this horrible change of policy. The destination is still given for Lyft-Line passengers. But that will probably be turned off too, since Lyft is in a slow self-destruct mode.


----------



## uberxtreme (Jan 15, 2015)

Keep emailing them and use Twitter Lyft will listen


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Did Uber have the destination show when they started back in 2009? If so, when did they make the change?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Luber4.9 said:


> Unacceptable.
> 
> I'm going UberXL full time.
> 
> (Missed Lyft request face)


Uber doesn't show the destination until you click start ride.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> Uber doesn't show the destination until you click start ride.


 Yes, it was a huge advantage of the lift platform. Someone wake my Lyft app up when it comes back.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Someone earlier said they were going back to Uber as if they showed the destination.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Just accept the fact that Lyft is FUber's twin. You will feel better.


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

At least we can still see the line address drop off and can turn those down when we need.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

April 13, 2016

Received the same response from Lyft Support today...

-----*Start Copy-Paste*------

Zoe (Lyft)

May 13, 4:42 PM

Hi Allen,

Thanks for reaching out about this.

With the latest update to the app, drivers will no longer be able to see a passenger's destination until they have already "arrived" and "picked up" at the original Pick-Up location. While this change is permanent, we do appreciate you checking in and providing valuable feedback. We always want to make sure our app is glitch free!

Thank you for your understanding, and happy Lyfting!

All the best,

Zoe
Lyft Support Representative

Help Center - http://lyft.com/help
Driver Help Center - http://lyft.com/drive/help
Ask Lyft on Twitter! - http://twitter.com/asklyft

*-----End Copy-Paste-----*


----------



## uberxtreme (Jan 15, 2015)

Keep emails and Twitter them


----------



## tiguan (Dec 26, 2015)

My thought is that this is a response to the uber suit. Lyft now knows that they can't deactivate drivers for canceling rides, so they're taking as much info as possible away from drivers who might have used the destination to cancel. I've started to hit arrive as I coast to the destination. If I see some where I refuse to go, I'll just cancel and drive off at that point. Driving part time morning rush hours and late mornings on the weekend, it probably won't affect me much.

In the end, it's all part of this sick, dysfunctional dance that their business model forces them to do in attempting g to exert as much control as possible over the drivers without crossing that vague lime that would result in some judge declaring that drivers are employees.


----------



## tiguan (Dec 26, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Just accept the fact that Lyft is FUber's twin. You will feel better.


Sadly, yes. Business model is the same, and while lyft may want to do better for the drivers, when push comes to shove the tech bros will ultimately do what serves their quest to get to an ipo and cash out. If that means following uber practices, they won't hesitate.

If I were to bet, I'd look for the pax rating to disappear shortly. Again, this is all about denying drivers info upon which they might time out or cancel a ride.


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

Destination is only important if pings are coming from far away. If ping is coming from just around the block then the closer the destination is the more you will make as a driver because of the minimum fare. Thus no reason not to take such request.

Adjust your strategy and see if you can still make money to justify driving - if not then say goodbye to Lyft, drive minimum required to stay active in the hope that at some later point in time conditions could change (rate increase, more surges, better guarantees, etc...)

Few strategies I can think.
1. Outside of guaranteed hours never accept a ping more than 6 minutes away. The number is not arbitrary - without destination you have to assume it is a minimum fare (about $3.50 in my market after Lyft fees). You can do perhaps 5 of these in an hour - thus making a minimum of $18.
2. Drive only guaranteed hours - if you feel you can't beat guarantees then do a minimum required to make the guarantee every given hour.
3. If guarantees don't apply to you - don't be afraid to cancel/ignore requests as needed to keep making money. If making money without canceling/ignoring is not possible in your market - don't dwell on possibility of being deactivated. What's the point of driving in your market if Lyft does not allow you to make money?


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

I agree with most of what you wrote, except the 5 trips an hour assumption and this



nononsense said:


> Destination is only important if pings are coming from far away.


There's so much more to it. I'm sure you can come up with a plethora of scenarios. The distance to a pickup being short is only half the story. There are other variables involved that play a bigger role


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

yucklyftline said:


> I agree with most of what you wrote, except the 5 trips an hour assumption and this
> 
> There's so much more to it. I'm sure you can come up with a plethora of scenarios. The distance to a pickup being short is only half the story. There are other variables involved that play a bigger role


Yes but these are edge cases - Going too far, Having somewhere to be at a certain time and trip taking you in opposite direction. That what the cancel upon arrival option is for.

Outside of few edge cases destination should not matter if request is close by.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

nononsense said:


> Yes but these are edge cases - Going too far, Having somewhere to be at a certain time and trip taking you in opposite direction. That what the cancel upon arrival option is for.
> 
> Outside of few edge cases destination should not matter if request is close by.


Having never done uber, I've never had to tell a pax I can't take them based on their destination. That will probably be the hardest part, telling a pax to find another driver or actually driving by them once I hit arrive as they're standing on the curb wondering why I just drove off. I know that's part of the business sometimes, but I'd feel ruthless, especially if they were waiting.

I'd say only 15 to 20% of my rides meet the minimum. Your theory would not work for me, a 2 mile minimum can quickly take me out of a potential PT zone in the city (san francisco).

I had a smart pax who I knew beat PT the moment the ping came in. Everything inside told me to cancel but he was on the curb and ran to my car thanking me for picking him up. Turned into a 20 mile ride with no PT and an empty ride back. The WORST type of ride when the city is surging.

Also spoke to a lyft employee who said part of the reason for the change was making it harder for drivers to profile certain pax based on pickup/dropoff points. It's understandable, but just another reason lyft and uber are one and the same. Drivers had the advantage with lyft but the margin may be slim to nonexistent at this point. Tips are about 400-600 extra for me a month, but I also don't get guaranteed hours or pdb plus like uber drivers. It all evens out


----------



## Bbt (Feb 16, 2016)

Text book case of far ping and might go 3 miles. Wish I knew where it was going. I'll just sit here and they will cancel in 5 or 10 or 30 minutes. That's a great experience for drivers and passengers. Thanks Lyft. It happens constantly if you try to drive in early morning or times when no drivers are out. 30 minute ping and make $5 and then dead mile back or wait it out for another 15 mile ping.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Lyft is such a loser of a company.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

ND379 said:


> Very disappointed there wasn't even a notice.  Only Line rides show destination here in Seattle now.
> I always sing Lyft's praises to my customers and talk about how different it is from Uber....but it's getting more and more like Uber. Sad times.


You can thank the drivers who are gaming the system and making customers cancel instead of taking the hit for their own cancellation.

I for one am sad to see this go but on the other hand I am delighted because now you fools (not necessarily you) who piss off the customers will get caught up with.

And you will start getting the emails from Lyft over cancelling as more passengers complain.

Dont want to drive? Turn off the app and dont take pings


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I got a ping tonight that was about 10 miles away I took it because my I screwed up and missed some request this week so I'm barely over 90% for my PDB . I would have loved to see the destination but it worked out I picked him up he was a cool guy to chat with and he went back into the city where I wanted to be anyway and it was a decent $20 fare . Yeah I spent about 40 minutes on it but it wasn't at a busy time anyway

I'm wondering if you installed an older APK version of Lyft on an android device it would show the destination again since it's obviously a app feature


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

nononsense said:


> Destination is only important if pings are coming from far away. ?


As one of our other colleagues stated, knowing the destination is important with many many scenarios. Here are 2 that are most important to my situation...

1. Every day at 3:30pm, I must pick up my son from school. If I get a PING at 2:30pm from someone who needs to go to Chicago, which is at least 50 minutes one way.. I politely let them know that they need to request another driver. I then promptly exit Driver-Mode, so as to not get them again. This doesn't happen often, but to avoid missing my daily 3:30pm family pick-up, I'm now turning off my Lyft app at 2:00pm. It's sad I have to do this, but it won't hurt Lyft any. There are tons of drivers here in Chicago's Northwest Suburbs.

2. There is a lot of construction on various major and minor streets.. all over Chicagoland. I know where many of them are. Google Navigation doesn't know where the smaller projects have roads blocked off. When I can see the passenger's destination ahead of picking him/her up, I mentally plot a construction-free route in my mind. It's easier and more efficient to do this when you're alone, than after the passenger gets in the car and starts talking to you.
-ac


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Lyft is such a loser of a company.


I'm researching some of the U.S. Department of Labor (USDOL) and National Highway Transportation and Safety Administration (NHTSA) rules to see if Lyft if violating any safety statutes when they remove features that aid in safer navigation and job performance.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I'm wondering if you installed an older APK version of Lyft on an android device it would show the destination again since it's obviously a app feature


There have been no (Android) App updates since May 5th, Jimmy. Lyft simply stopped showing the destination.

How many of you remember/recall that the destination wasn't appearing for several hours about 2 weeks ago? We thought it was a glitch, because it re-appeared later that day. I believe that's when Lyft was testing their ability to hide it. Drivers complained.. The Lyft I.T. guys gave each other a "hi-five!" for their successful test, and management then gave the go-ahead for a 5/12/2016 nationwide implemention, without advance notification to the dummies. (aka "drivers") May 12th was also the same day our Chicago fare prices were reduced. A double-whammy kick in the nuts this past Thursday.


----------



## uberxtreme (Jan 15, 2015)

Send Lyft emails


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

uberxtreme said:


> Send Lyft emails


Why didn't anyone think of that?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Nowadays, I don't care enough about Lyft to be bothered sending them an email. I pretty much stopped driving for them when they instituted their stupid 2011+ rule for PDB. **** 'em if they want to lose.


----------



## tiguan (Dec 26, 2015)

My acceptance rate is always over 95% and usually 98-100. Last week, I was 100% on over 70 rides, so I'm clearly not one abusing the system. Long drives for pickups are pretty much non existent for me in the city. Driving exclusively in the city, short rides are not a problem. In fact, they're my bread and butter during morning peak hours, where I rack up 30+ M-F. I'd rather make $24 on 4 rides between 7 and 8 than 28 on one run out to the airport because I don't want to spend my whole weekend scrambling to get to 65. 

My issue is two-fold. Having a consistently high acceptance percentage, I should have the right to decline the occasional long run out of town during rush hour. Hell, I'll cancel it and not bother the pax. Secondly, Chicago has a couple of the deadliest and most dangerous neighborhoods in the country , and I am not taking a 30K, 1 year old car and my personal safety into one of them.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Once you know your city, you can pretty much guess where they're going depending on their demographics.

Ie., a good rule of thumb is that a ride from a poor area will take you to another poor area. You can really end up ping-ponging from ghetto to ghetto all day long if you take those, unfortunately. Other than concern for my car and personal safety, I don't really care. They don't go downtown much, so sometimes it's not so bad to do those as once downtown you usually end up min-faring all day long. Sometimes they like to pay $25 to go to the King of Prussia mall from West Philly, because poor people often have little financial sense (thus poor.)


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I have noticed that you can still see the destination only in LyftLine. Normal is gone


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> I have noticed that you can still see the destination only in LyftLine. Normal is gone


Lyft Line still shows the passenger's destination because either, 1.) Lyft thinks we love LINE rides and wouldn't care where the passenger is going, or, 2.) Lyft I.T. department simply hasn't gotten around to blocking it yet.

As of today, I stopped accepting any requests more than 15 minutes away. (If the Lyft app says 15 min, you can bet that it's really further, if you're in a busy metro area.)

If enough of us stop accepting Long-Distance PINGS, Lyft will either 1.) Resume showing the destination, or 2.) Stop showing the passenger's pick-up location until after we accept the ride.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Lyft Line still shows the passenger's destination because either, 1.) Lyft thinks we love LINE rides and wouldn't care where the passenger is going, or, 2.) Lyft I.T. department simply hasn't gotten around to blocking it yet.
> 
> As of today, I stopped accepting any requests more than 15 minutes away. (If the Lyft app says 15 min, you can bet that it's really further, if you're in a busy metro area.)
> 
> If enough of us stop accepting Long-Distance PINGS, Lyft will either 1.) Resume showing the destination, or 2.) Stop showing the passenger's pick-up location until after we accept the ride.


Wow. You're more liberal then me. I would never think about even driving 15 minutes to pick someone up. Much less possibly more. I guess if I knew the ride was going to be at least 30 miles (twice the miles than minutes to arrival) I would consider it. But yeah now that the destination address is hidden that's not possible.

I guess we could all send passengers a automatic text and ask since I'm very car from your pickup I need to verify the address of your destination. As if it is a short route we may need to find a closer driver.

And I noticed in another thread your not in the heart of all the requests so I understand why you would even have to go 15 minutes out for a ride.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> I guess we could all send passengers a automatic text and ask since I'm very car from your pickup I need to verify the address of your destination. As if it is a short route we may need to find a closer driver.
> 
> And I noticed in another thread your not in the heart of all the requests so I understand why you would even have to go 15 minutes out for a ride.


That's a really, really good idea. I can't believe I haven't thought of this. I thought my send a text asking for a $10 pick-up fee was clever.

PAX have no idea how the system actually works. Some do, but not many. We can pretend we're Lyft itself...But then we're still stuck with the problem of getting them to cancel.

But how about something like this:

"Message from LYFT: Your driver is over 10 minutes away. You may be able to find a closer driver in a few minutes if you cancel your ride and look again in a few minutes."

I think I'm gonna try this next time I'm out. If they want to screw us, let's pretend we're them


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> There have been no (Android) App updates since May 5th, Jimmy. Lyft simply stopped showing the destination.
> 
> How many of you remember/recall that the destination wasn't appearing for several hours about 2 weeks ago? We thought it was a glitch, because it re-appeared later that day. I believe that's when Lyft was testing their ability to hide it. Drivers complained.. The Lyft I.T. guys gave each other a "hi-five!" for their successful test, and management then gave the go-ahead for a 5/12/2016 nationwide implemention, without advance notification to the dummies. (aka "drivers") May 12th was also the same day our Chicago fare prices were reduced. A double-whammy kick in the nuts this past Thursday.


Yeah I remember that , I thought to myself how much it would suck if they took that ability away . Then BOOM it happened . I tried a different LYFT apk and yeah it doesn't work (worth a shot though)

Honestly at this point the only thing making me stay with Lyft is the tipping feature (I make about 10-15% extra from tips) 
Now that Uber at least shows the Surge amount when sending a request they're going to be my go to for my bar closing runs (If I even do those again) and now that they have been offering Power Driver Bonus almost identical to Lyft but with out the Acceptance rating requirement 
and you don't have to have a 2011 or newer car to qualify for the PDB in Denver at least

With this Change by Lyft, Uber could add a Tip Feature and steal so many drivers from Lyft


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> That's a really, really good idea. I can't believe I haven't thought of this. I thought my send a text asking for a $10 pick-up fee was clever.
> 
> PAX have no idea how the system actually works. Some do, but not many. We can pretend we're Lyft itself...But then we're still stuck with the problem of getting them to cancel.
> 
> ...


Will you let us know if your message works?


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Yeah I remember that , I thought to myself how much it would suck if they took that ability away . Then BOOM it happened . I tried a different LYFT apk and yeah it doesn't work (worth a shot though)
> 
> Honestly at this point the only thing making me stay with Lyft is the tipping feature (I make about 10-15% extra from tips)
> Now that Uber at least shows the Surge amount when sending a request they're going to be my go to for my bar closing runs (If I even do those again) and now that they have been offering Power Driver Bonus almost identical to Lyft but with out the Acceptance rating requirement
> ...


Oh wow. This is first I've heard of Uber offering their own Power Driver Bonus. I don't think they offer here in Seattle but I guess it is good their starting to roll that out.


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

no text option in the lyft app for me... you can only call pax


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

djangoswango said:


> no text option in the lyft app for me... you can only call pax


Grab your Lyft phone number as it is the same. Use this number in your texting app.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> Oh wow. This is first I've heard of Uber offering their own Power Driver Bonus. I don't think they offer here in Seattle but I guess it is good their starting to roll that out.


I'm not sure if it's permanent I've gotten an Opt in message from them every week for the past 3 weeks , They usually sent it Monday night with the following requirements

Complete 10 Rides by Wednesday 1159pm
10% 40 Rides
20% 70 Rides (First two weeks it was 60 rides then Lyft upped this from 65 to 70 rides and Uber Followed with a 70 ride change )

My problem with Ubers PDB is you have to actually track that you hit the requirement it doesn't tell you that you qualified until Tuesday Morning when they change your Pay Statment


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

not a glitch.u


Confirmed policy decision


That they back and forth on bucklinh under pressure

Keep pressing that and bogus.ETAs..reject template responses, demand that complaint be registered as intended and not derailed by focusing on nonsense and reported to upstairs

Protest against ANY SCHEDULED UPDATE POLICY. Updates are evil everyone hates updates.

Demand that they recognize and confirm back that they filed you as complaint feedback against updates, NOT "issue getting pings" or "navi freezup"


----------



## chcgo38 (Dec 11, 2015)

Same in Chicago, I've received a few texts from riders, but cannot send one initially.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> Will you let us know if your message works?


Somenody ran with this in San Pedro. A LOT.

I got pax offerring me the$10 withoutasking

All i did was try ro check sanity and willingness to wait 15m. And make sure i wasnt gettong triple luggage lax pax (no trunk space w/ weekend night drive loadout)

Called thru twice while heading in general direction no answer. Then start texting that unless he confirms conscious awake and still waiting, im gonna stop heading that direction cuz like im here for pax, not cancels aftera long.bridge slog

Dude offers 10 when i wasnt asking

Actually kinda bothered how to respond to these in text backnforth. "Tipping is always appreciated" or smthn neutral to make a case for wasnt soliciting. Just not rejecting???


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Adieu said:


> not a glitch.u
> 
> Confirmed policy decision
> 
> ...


We should continue to cancel on rides to show the Lyftards that there are many reasons to cancel rides.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I agree. I think on Memorial Day have everyone accept and cancel each ride request. I think Lyft may get the point.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

Adieu said:


> not a glitch.u
> Confirmed policy decision


Translation: When our drivers have information to make decisions on whether a ride will lose them money or take them
to timbuktu with nothing back many choose to cancel. We therefore will not give them information.

Pax need to be informed that we can't see destinations at time of request. Even if there's no problem with the current ride bring it up somehow
in casual conversation. Prepare them for why they may get calls asking for destinations and drive-offs after arrival.

A simple compromise on this is to re-enable destinations, if a driver is abusing it by cancelling too much then disable it for a period of time. Those of us who cancel sparingly should not be punished.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Lyft DGAF what any of us thinks. Anyone who thinks they are the "caring Uber" just isn't paying attention.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> We should continue to cancel on rides to show the Lyftards that there are many reasons to cancel rides.


I know. Told em how im sure pax would dig me arriving at the last, minfare-expected trip of a night shift rather :
1, tired
2, 0 trunk space
3, low on diesel in a diesel-rare area
4, kinda anticipating a bathroom break in near future

...and then find out I've got three curbside dudes w/ luggage late to airport, 2 hours in traffic all away from my house

Should I cancel them in the face? Even if I was closest driver @ 15 mins out, and only took it cause I was already going through there to get home??


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

This aint conjecture.

Last 2 days I ended up needing to catch some zzz's in the car @LAX 

TWICE in TWO DAYS

Both barely fit luggage, both had to take it inside car. One I dropped off with SINGLE DIGIT ON FUEL LEFT RANGE

Both times I had to go so bad I used the underutilized other gender bathroom... dunno about El Segundo, but in Long Beach, that can be interpered as a misdemeanour (likely intended for non-locking non-single occupancy ones tho)

Gee thx Lyft

PS both tipped, and they were 40 min not 2 hours, so it wasnt crazy reckless asleep driving, more like dammit i need a break and some blood sugar wluld be nice too type of tired driving


----------



## Ben To (Jan 7, 2016)

yucklyftline said:


> Did Uber have the destination show when they started back in 2009? If so, when did they make the change?


Uber had it for a long time. You'd have to access the Waybill, and 8/10 you'd see street address and City, 2/10 just a comma... and then that was it. They removed it. I started focusing on Lyft after that.

I only UberX during surge now since I don't mind a short Surge trip. Now I mostly Lyft at Airports and make the effort in arriving to the pick-up in a quick manner to view destination, and hope the pax isn't there yet. I've already cancelled a few, once I saw the destination. Lyft will know why, and I just don't mind going back to my spot. $3.12 minimum ride for a 20-25 minute round-trip from the airport is not financially feasible for me, nor should it be for anyone, for that matter.

Smh


----------



## Ben To (Jan 7, 2016)

tiguan said:


> My thought is that this is a response to the uber suit. Lyft now knows that they can't deactivate drivers for canceling rides, so they're taking as much info as possible away from drivers who might have used the destination to cancel. I've started to hit arrive as I coast to the destination. If I see some where I refuse to go, I'll just cancel and drive off at that point. Driving part time morning rush hours and late mornings on the weekend, it probably won't affect me much.
> 
> In the end, it's all part of this sick, dysfunctional dance that their business model forces them to do in attempting g to exert as much control as possible over the drivers without crossing that vague lime that would result in some judge declaring that drivers are employees.


Be careful, I've received a flag that I've been starting trips "too early" and risk suspension that may ultimately lead to deactivation.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Bbt said:


> View attachment 40109
> Text book case of far ping and might go 3 miles. Wish I knew where it was going. I'll just sit here and they will cancel in 5 or 10 or 30 minutes. That's a great experience for drivers and passengers. Thanks Lyft. It happens constantly if you try to drive in early morning or times when no drivers are out. 30 minute ping and make $5 and then dead mile back or wait it out for another 15 mile ping.


I does not matter where there going at these rates there no profit driving that far for a pick up


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow
I did notice that the destination had been missing for a few days now
I was hoping it was because my pax hadn't put in address yet
So sad and disappointed this feature is gone
I only got to enjoy it for a few weeks as I just found out about it


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ben To said:


> Be careful, I've received a flag that I've been starting trips "too early" and risk suspension that may ultimately lead to deactivation.


100 ft early-early or .5 mi early???

In urban locations, I'll arrive one light early if hoping to grab up rider off curb...and in nearest alley or parking lot if it's a bar (text em where to go). Pax who can't follow simple directions and stumble a fraction of a block to a legal pickup spot aint gettin in my car.

Dont matter if they were curbside already if its a bar. Its my "fit to ride?" test.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Adieu said:


> This aint conjecture.
> 
> Last 2 days I ended up needing to catch some zzz's in the car @LAX
> 
> ...


Just go to target. they allow you to go to the opposite gender restroom


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ben To said:


> Uber had it for a long time. You'd have to access the Waybill, and 8/10 you'd see street address and City, 2/10 just a comma... and then that was it. They removed it. I started focusing on Lyft after that.
> 
> I only UberX during surge now since I don't mind a short Surge trip. Now I mostly Lyft at Airports and make the effort in arriving to the pick-up in a quick manner to view destination, and hope the pax isn't there yet. I've already cancelled a few, once I saw the destination. Lyft will know why, and I just don't mind going back to my spot. $3.12 minimum ride for a 20-25 minute round-trip from the airport is not financially feasible for me, nor should it be for anyone, for that matter.
> 
> Smh


Dear g-d, what kinda crappy location you working at????

Me,I wont even enter an airport for <20 net + tip expected. Or <30 if the name includes "International" ... screw that.

In OC, I always stage with blockers between me & SNA, even in guarantee hours... only buzz past it on McArthur if there's +200% or more lighting it up. All y'allsitting in that queue lot crack me up.

Pollution out there is smthn else, btw, even LAX is 10x cleaner. John Wayne effs up a freshly waxed white car in one pass, 100% of the time...keep your windows up, ppl. That's like 5 packs a day smoking unfiltereds grade cancer risk right there... eff that.

As to LAX,mornings take me there too often, nap until guarantees, then app on in Sepulveda Mobil (NOT!! holding area queue lot!!!!) first hour, 405-S towards 710-S second hour.

App stays the heck off until I pass Carson southbound if there's no guarantee. Screw driving that kinda ppl in that kinda nasty traffic conditions...and Lyne can go stuff itself.

LA only floats my boat as a destination.

PS not particularly worrird about cabcellations firing though... Lyft without PDB 20 and guarantees makes no sense. If I cant keep acceptance >90% or they dont drop it down, I'm going back to driving Select


----------



## Ben To (Jan 7, 2016)

Adieu said:


> 100 ft early-early or .5 mi early???
> 
> In urban locations, I'll arrive one light early if hoping to grab up rider off curb...and in nearest alley or parking lot if it's a bar (text em where to go). Pax who can't follow simple directions and stumble a fraction of a block to a legal pickup spot aint gettin in my car.
> 
> Dont matter if they were curbside already if its a bar. Its my "fit to ride?" test.


Anytime that pop up message comes up, the one that says something that you're far from pick up location, is the address wrong or other? Too many of those, and it'll flag.

I had one rider request the ride from the Airport Terminal/Jet way. Had to ask them where they were and I agreed to wait, but had to go through that screen.

A couple other times, my GPS was off, which is customary at the airports... so now I have to wait till that [email protected] thing refreshes and gets to exactly where the pax pin is.


----------



## Ben To (Jan 7, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Dear g-d, what kinda crappy location you working at????
> 
> Me,I wont even enter an airport for <20 net + tip expected. Or <30 if the name includes "International" ... screw that.
> 
> ...


I'm in South Florida, Miami-Ft. Lauderdale-West Palm Beach. These airports are way too close to major urban areas, including adjacent ports and off-site hotels, beaches, and car rental lots.

Prime Time and Surge rates are practically non-existent though. We don't have a Queue with Lyft, the closest car gets it. I did do a lot of UberX in queue in the past, I switched to Lyft due to the destination feature after Uber took theirs off of waybill.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

afrojoe824 said:


> Just go to target. they allow you to go to the opposite gender restroom


So do the dudes and the cranky-nice chick at the LAX circleK

They're nice to drivers

As to the not so sharp seemingly sweet but actually kinda awful newbie gal, who knows. I dont think it's quite sunk in for her that the place is pretty much the U/L & livery equivalent of a truck stop, and that's a huge source of revenue and round the clock business... it's a clearly visible managerial decision to accomodate us, be nice, and never mess with us unless we're WAY out of line


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

nononsense said:


> Yes but these are edge cases - Going too far, Having somewhere to be at a certain time and trip taking you in opposite direction. That what the cancel upon arrival option is for.
> 
> Outside of few edge cases destination should not matter if request is close by.


It does matter. Every time you start your car you taking on risk as part of your operating costs. There is no way that a $3 ride could possibly cover your mileage, gas, time, and RISK in any scenario.

That's fundamentally the issue here. THe company wants you to subsidize the true costs of those trips for them so that they can lower your rate further. Also look at the percentage uber takes from the driver on a minimum ride. A minimum uber ride costs 4.75 I was getting 2.40 so Ubers take is over 50%. That's why they want you to do as many of these chickenshit trips possible because they make more off them. If you add in my gas costs depreciation... they are coming out at more like 65% of the profit. that's a great deal for uber, they take 65% and you die in the accident.

There are very few markets where anyone is doing more than 2-3 trips per hour on average. Even when busy in high density areas doing more than 4 an hour is rare. so 3x4 $12 an hour and you just took on 4x the risk.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> That's a really, really good idea. I can't believe I haven't thought of this. I thought my send a text asking for a $10 pick-up fee was clever.
> 
> PAX have no idea how the system actually works. Some do, but not many. We can pretend we're Lyft itself...But then we're still stuck with the problem of getting them to cancel.
> 
> ...


I like the pickup fee plan. Good to see the noobs are finally getting creative. I've been doing all sorts of variations on the text. It works most of the time just an extra step thats a pain in the A that now Lyft is forcing us to do just like uber...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

come to think of it: the destination is THERE, just not displayed

...any chance somebody gonna sell hacked APKs / patches / separate app for viewing it in another window or overlay?


I could see myself paying $5-10/ week subscription for that. And I havent paid for a single piece of software since 1999 or so!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Huh, I figured the Lyft PAX number was specific to each driver. Had no idea it was the same for everyone.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

*Mikaela* (Lyft)

May 19, 8:37 PM

Hi,

Thanks for asking in about the new update, and providing us this feedback. We do understand that knowing the passenger's destination beforehand is a huge convenience for drivers.

However, due to feedback form the Lyft community, many passengers were experiencing high cancellations from drivers. Therefore, we have removed the destination function until a ride has been started. We understand that this is not a common practice by all drivers, but to protect the integrity of the platform we have removed the function from the early stages of a ride.

We heard everyone's feedback and we're constantly improving the Lyft app to meet the needs of the Lyft community.

We appreciate your patience and constant support with this change as we grow together. Please don't hesitate to let me know if I can help you with anything else.

All the best,

Mikaela
Lyft Support Representative

Help Center:
https://lyft.com/help
Lyft on Twitter!
http://twitter.com/asklyft


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I bet the ability to call/text the passenger will be removed next, if enough drivers use that feature to ascertain the destination and then cancel, if they don't like what they hear.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

So what's a worse experience? Being canceled before the driver gets there or being canceled when your driver gets there? At least with the former you only have one party that's been inconvienced. If the driver has to get there to find out the fare isn't worth it, the driver is also inconvienced.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

macchiato said:


> So what's a worse experience? Being canceled before the driver gets there or being canceled when your driver gets there? At least with the former you only have one party that's been inconvienced. If the driver has to get there to find out the fare isn't worth it, the driver is also inconvienced.


This was similar to my response to their answer I posted above. We'll see what type of canned response they provide.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

they dont care about driver inconvenience

They SHOULD carr about "no fuel no tollpass no space for luggage gonna fall asleep and get us killed if i go that far etc...*cancel*" when it keeps making pax miss their flights n crap


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> I bet the ability to call/text the passenger will be removed next, if enough drivers use that feature to ascertain the destination and then cancel, if they don't like what they hear.


If they did that, the amount of cancellations would be through the roof.


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

I only drive for Lyft few hours per day few times per week.
Because Lyft had removed Destination option and failed to provide me with Guaranteed hours - Out of 5 requests today
I Ignored 2 because they were more than 5 minutes out of the way
Accepted 3
First accepted request - Gave a ride to a passenger - destination was along my way.
Second accepted request - Pax got into the car before I had a chance to view destination - she declared to be in the real hurry to get there. I looked up and it is 9 miles in traffic in the opposite direction of where I was trying to go. No way I will spend 40 minutes going there and 40 minutes coming back for the total payout of around $10. Had to apologize to her that I could not take her there and asked her to leave the car. 
Third accepted request - Arrived to the Pax quickly looked destination and it is again 12 miles in traffic in opposite direction - luckily passenger was still in the house so I simply cancelled and drove away.

Since no incentives and small payouts I treat Lyft as a true ride share not a reliable Taxi service - Take only requests that make sense for me and are along my way. I have no problem having 20% acceptance rate. But for the rides that I do accept and decide to take - I always provide a top notch service!

Passengers will start complaining - it is only matter of time before Lyft restores Destination view or at least throws some incentives for the drivers to take any request.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

There used to be an incentive: higher base rates.
When rates were higher I could factor in more travel time and dead miles as long as I was making my target odo mile earnings.

Serial cherry picking can be a problem at any pay scale, but at these crumb rates it becomes more and more necessary.

The solution as I see it is a combination of the following:

1. Higher base rates for obvious reasons and also stated above

2. Lyft needs to turn their avoidance of surge down a bit. While I get why they do it, to be the anti-oober for those pissed about surges,
there has to be an additional incentive to take requests further away. I see areas with no cars, closest 15 mins away for 20 mins or longer
and the prime time will not trigger. Displayed prime time with the request.

Somewhere in between legitimate need and the ability of drivers to manipulate it.....

3. We can't be serial cherry pickers, but we need some flexibility. Re-enable the full destination feature, map lines and all. But tie it to acceptance
rate. Say 70% as example. If you start cancelling or declining a bunch of pings, off it goes until the rate is back up.

I'm SactownDood, and I approve this message.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't see them bringing it back. They're going to email you saying you seem to be canceling too many rides and more will risk deactivation.


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Don't see them bringing it back. They're going to email you saying you seem to be canceling too many rides and more will risk deactivation.


This seem to be a class action waiting to happen for 2 reasons.

1. Claiming this is a ride share and not a for hire Taxi business. This lets Lyft/Uber bypass many local requirements and get away with paying drivers peanuts - since drivers are simply picking up passengers along their everyday errands. 
This is exactly how I view it now - I do not discriminate based on the location the customer is going to nor on the location of the pick up. I simply have somewhere to go - and I can prove it in every instance - and I take requests only along that route.

2. The whole employee vs a contractor debate - Forcing to take jobs that are not desirable and not profitable. This can be expected in an employer/employee relationship but not in an independent contractor / customer relationship.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

They will argue saying that once you accept a ride, you're obligated to taking the pax. Will it hold up? Probably not, but they will have deactivated you during this whole process.


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

macchiato said:


> They will argue saying that once you accept a ride, you're obligated to taking the pax. Will it hold up? Probably not, but they will have deactivated you during this whole process.


Big question is if requiring to complete a blindly accepted job can hold up in court.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I've always maintained the argument that Lyft is the only independent contracting job I know of that you as the IC doesn't know the amount you're contracted (not showing pt on request) and now don't know the job until arriving at the site. These are two of the most glaring issues I have with Lyft.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

macchiato said:


> They will argue saying that once you accept a ride, you're obligated to taking the pax. Will it hold up? Probably not, but they will have deactivated you during this whole process.


If you sign up as a U.S. Marine, aren't you legally obligated to fight when so ordered? Didn't we contract to do what Lyft tells us to do? Unlike the military however, we can voluntarily sever our Lyft contract/agreement at any time.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> If you sign up as a U.S. Marine, aren't you legally obligated to fight when so ordered? Didn't we contract to do what Lyft tells us to do? Unlike the military however, we can voluntarily sever our Lyft contract/agreement at any time.


While those who serve sign a term of service and must follow orders, because of that they are compensated like and have the benefits and protections of employees. Not a fair comparison. But does make a good point about the arrangement. The TNC's want all the control of an employee relationship without any of the costs/responsibilities that go with it. They are testing to see how far and for how long they can get away with it.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> If you sign up as a U.S. Marine, aren't you legally obligated to fight when so ordered? Didn't we contract to do what Lyft tells us to do? Unlike the military however, we can voluntarily sever our Lyft contract/agreement at any time.


Yeah very far overreaching in comparison. They're employees not IC. And if they go to battle they at least get hazard pay. Uber can't even pay 100% of cancel fees to us. They're only worried about their money and not those of their "partners" who are not truly partners we would be "blind/silent partners".


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Looks like best option is tap arrive button.....when you are close destination pops up, if they are not there or you don't want it .....just drive off and cancel?

I have canceled like this on someone telling me to wait for their friends....I saw they were going 1.4 miles ..... And just drove off after a few minutes. Felt good


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Skinny1 said:


> Looks like best option is tap arrive button.....when you are close destination pops up, if they are not there or you don't want it .....just drive off and cancel?
> 
> I have canceled like this on someone telling me to wait for their friends....I saw they were going 1.4 miles ..... And just drove off after a few minutes. Felt good


Lmao!!!

No mercy!!


----------



## tiguan (Dec 26, 2015)

I agree that this might be Lyft inadvertently pushing things too far. Not knowing what the job will entail and how profitable or unprofitable it might be will probably be viewed as Lyft violating labor law and forming a de-facto employer-employee relationship. It just needs to get in front of the labor department (who will only investigate upon a signed formal complaint) or in front of a federal judge (would require a class-action lawsuit because Lyft would just swamp any individual plaintiff(s) under a tsunami of high priced lawyers).


----------

